# AMD shows off Phenom II overclocked to 6.3GHz



## 4T7 (Nov 22, 2008)

After initial disappointment with the original Phenom processors, AMD showed off its upcoming 45nm ‘Deneb’ desktop chip – now confirmed as Phenom II – for reviewers at an event in Texas this week, and overclocked the second-generation quad-core part to what some observers said was 6.3GHz.

The company reached such clock speeds by using liquid nitrogen at an amazing -196C to cool the processor – apparently the new AMD design works flawlessly from -200C to +100C. Of course not many people have access to such extreme cooling methods but the demo should at least show that the new Phenom II processors are scalable when it comes to clock speeds and quite stable at high frequencies.

The Phenom II parts were also able to hit 4GHz with air cooling and 5GHz with dry ice cooling. By comparison, Intel's top Core i7 processor listed as a 3.2 GHz part has been overclocked to 4.5 GHz on air cooling alone and some claim to have taken it to 5.7GHz using liquid nitrogen. The top Phenom II chip, due out sometime in the first quarter of 2009, will reportedly list as 3.0 GHz off the shelf.

Source


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 22, 2008)

*Dude why are you wasting time , many of them in this forum wont accept what u say , they always say only one thing                                                                                                                                                  "INTEL IS RULING THE PROCESSOR WORLD"

We know What the Real truth is ! 
After The AMD Shows up Every one Will see !!!


*One Thing AMD is the first one to bring up the Easy overclocking Above 6ghz 



what u have mentioned is FX-80&84 phenomFX series this will launch @ 09/feb

FX-84 can be overclocked to 7Ghz , that mind blowing clock speed its truth i know that  .... True Gamers Wait for the "DENEB" processor !!!

Kill The upcoming Games with PHENOM FX - 80 & 84 

Phenom Fx - 80 & 84 are the gamer series like INTEL C2Duo E8400/8500 . but 
Phenom Fx - 80 & 84 can kill the core 2 duo and core 2 quad complete series in Gaming


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

What we have to see is that will they really be faster than Core i7?


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> What we have to see is that will they really be faster than Core i7?


Me thinks in performance to price ratio they'll easily beat i7


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 22, 2008)

FX-80 & 84 are the compete of the "BLOOMFIELD" intel proc (corei7 extreme)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

Clock speed is not as important as efficiency per clock and power efficiency. Thats what AMD themselves said back in the Athlon 64 days.

EDIT: here is the full source *www.crn.com/hardware/212101254


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, but the AMD 's new 45nm architecture on 6+ Ghz clock speed means ,,, the games will be running as fast as it can handle no doubt about it , but still now AMD is trying to conquer the gamers and graphical user thats their only passion .......... they are not aiming at the computing .



Games always need higher clock speed first to run the games as it is
the future games concentrated on Quad core and low power transistors (45nm & 32nm)
Maximum bandwidth  between the GPU & CPU (no doubt AMD is still now ahead on memory bandwidth)


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Dude, 6GHz+ comes at -185C temperature, and 1.9VCore, I dun think someone anyhow wud be doing that for jus gaming.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Yes, but the AMD 's new 45nm architecture on 6+ Ghz clock speed means ,,, the games will be running as fast as it can handle no doubt about it , but still now AMD is trying to conquer the gamers and graphical user thats their only passion .......... they are not aiming at the computing .
> 
> Games always need higher clock speed first to run the games as it is
> the future games concentrated on Quad core and low power transistors (45nm & 32nm)
> Maximum bandwidth  between the GPU & CPU (no doubt AMD is still now ahead on memory bandwidth)



AFAIK, core i7 has better memory bandwidth than the current AMD. But, AMD Phenom II will have comparable bandwidth..
What did you mean by games concentrated on low power transistors? (low power, eventually meaning better overclock possible?).

And I do really hope that AMD becomes really competitive in the 100-500$ range. (Personally, I don't think they will be able to pwn the high-end nehalem,but that is fine.

@AMD fanboys,
Traditionally AMD has been better at overclocking;but there is no denying the fact that the current intel processors are much better overclockers. But this gap has been narrowing (since the mobo update which tweaked the overclock ability of Phenom) and now with the Phenom II, I really think AMD would go pretty even wrt Intel.


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Dude, 6GHz+ comes at -185C temperature, and 1.9VCore, I dun think someone anyhow wud be doing that for jus gaming.


But 4ghz+ on air is not bad either and people will settle for it


----------



## hellgate (Nov 23, 2008)

seems interesting.6.3GHz on air thats good.
even i wud like to see some gud competiton from AMD in procies.
sud lower prices of Core i7 quicker.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

hellgate said:


> seems interesting.6.3GHz *on air thats good.*
> even i wud like to see some gud competiton from AMD in procies.
> sud lower prices of Core i7 quicker.



LN2 dude!!! NOT AIR!!!


----------



## amitash (Nov 23, 2008)

What i really want to know is will the phenom-ll be able to overclock and perform better than the intel i7 chips on normal air cooling.. are there any links to the denebs temperatures on air?..I also want to know if the TRUE can fit on the LGA-1366 socket without any additional brackets as Im getting an i7-920 within a week (ordered in the US).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

Lolz yeah. Water Cooling is the max us "normal" people can think of. Infact, many OCers, especially casual ones, are also not intrested in getting ANY cooling at all. They want uber overclocks on from cheap CPUs on stock cooling on cheap motherboards. Looking at the way people overclocked Intel's E2160 on a P31 board, I wouldn't blame them for expecting something similar from AMD.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

amitash said:


> What i really want to know is will the phenom-ll be able to overclock and perform better than the intel i7 chips on normal air cooling.. are there any links to the denebs temperatures on air?..I also want to know if the TRUE can fit on the LGA-1366 socket without any additional brackets as Im getting an i7-920 within a week (ordered in the US).




After getting i920, don't make any other upgrades.

Straightaway, get HD5870X2 or HD5870X4 next year.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

No way that 6.5ghz could be on the air , corei7 started giving overclocking issues now what , AMD is no matter what DENEB is full & fully overclocking processor at the extent ..... the engineering sample of DENEB is overclocked  to 7ghz on FX-84 (on the water cooling / on the dryice & liquid nitrogen it crossed 8.7ghz)

GAMERS one word wait for DENEB !!!


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 23, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> No way that 6.5ghz could be on the air , corei7 started giving overclocking issues now what , AMD is no matter what DENEB is full & fully overclocking processor at the extent ..... the engineering sample of DENEB is overclocked  to 7ghz on FX-84 (on the water cooling / on the dryice & liquid nitrogen it crossed 8.7ghz)
> 
> GAMERS one word wait for DENEB !!!


When did this happen? any links


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

And don't use the gamers tag loosely. Gamers also need large cache memory on the CPU and high memory clocks (unlike nehalem's 1333mhz limit, deneb needs to support 2400MHz DDR3 memory) and uber high memory bandwidth.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

4T7 said:


> When did this happen? any links




checked out in tube videos ::::



MetalheadGautham said:


> And don't use the gamers tag loosely. Gamers also need large cache memory on the CPU and high memory clocks (unlike nehalem's 1333mhz limit, deneb needs to support 2400MHz DDR3 memory) and uber high memory bandwidth.




If u say memory bandwidth is needed for the gamers means , the phenom 9550,9850 have 1800mhz !!! wat do u say about it


----------



## x3060 (Nov 23, 2008)

good healthy competitions


----------



## hellgate (Nov 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> LN2 dude!!! NOT AIR!!!


 
ooops...my bad.
thnx for correcting me.



amitash said:


> What i really want to know is will the phenom-ll be able to overclock and perform better than the intel i7 chips on normal air cooling.. are there any links to the denebs temperatures on air?..I also want to know if the TRUE can fit on the LGA-1366 socket without any additional brackets as Im getting an i7-920 within a week (ordered in the US).


 
no chance dood.no LGA775 cooler is gonna support the LGA1366 without a change of supporting brackets.since the socket is physically bigger current gen coolers wont support it without changing the bracket.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2008)

Corei7 cooler are great one .... i like it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> If u say memory bandwidth is needed for the gamers means , the phenom 9550,9850 have 1800mhz !!! wat do u say about it



Yeah but the cache ? The last time I checked, each core in a Phenom had 512KB L2 Cache and there was a 2MB shared slow L3 cache. Compare this to the Core2Quad Q9550's 12MB shared L2 cache.

Thats it for gaming. Lets see other things about AMD, shall we ?

Lets now look at clock to clock performance. The most powerful phenom, clocked at 2.66GHz, only manages to tie to the cheaper Core2Quad Q6600 clocked at 2.4GHz and looses miserably to Core2Quad Q6700 at 2.66GHz.

For avoiding guys who start shouting that Phenom is still 65nm and hence I can't bring in CPUs from Intel which are 45nm, in my previous clock to clock comparison I considered only 65nm intel CPUs.

But NOW, lets see the real market situation in terms of absolute performance. Phenom X4 9550BE, the best AMD has to offer. Priced at 11.5K. Lets give it an overclocking 4.2K Jetway 780G/SB750 board shall we ? And lets compare it to a 9K Core2Quad Q8200, clocked at 2.33GHz and with 4MB L2 cache(same as AMD) in a MSI P45 Neo-F motherboard at around 6K. Now, lets give both some cheap 2K air cooling. Benchmarks put the budget quad core Q8200 of being able to do 4Ghz, while the enthusiast phenom manages 3.5Ghz. And benchmarks ? Intel is waaaaaaay ahead of AMD in all respects, and in gaming it leads AMD by a huge margin.

Did you know that Phenom K10 carried only a few improvements over Athlon 64 K8 architecture ? And this Phenom failed to overthrow even Intel's cheapest offerings. How do you expect it, with a die shrink, to perform to the level of Nehalem, a completely new and improved architecture from Intel taking all the advantages of Penryn and adding measures to combat all of AMD's strong points and also having lots of improvements in energy efficiency ?

AMD have themselves stated that they do not intend to compete with Intel Core i7 with Denebs. I have a lot of respect for AMD, but I am not like one of you fanboys who go about bashing intel whenever you get a chance to, and that without any base for the arguement.

I doubt AMD can win back the ultimate performance crown in Desktop sector before the release of AMD Bulldozer.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

^^True, cuz recent speculations tell that PhenomII wud actually end up competing with Q9xxx series in performance terms.


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 26, 2008)

It's funny how majority people get excited on seeing something hit the 6.3GHz mark. Fancy aside, how many even realize that their wallet wills lighten a lot when purchasing an aftermarket liquid cooling system? much less a liquid nitrogen system which would cost all the kidneys of their families put together?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm..now Amd is ready 4 the ghz war.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> It's funny how majority people get excited on seeing something hit the 6.3GHz mark. Fancy aside, how many even realize that their wallet wills lighten a lot when purchasing an aftermarket liquid cooling system? much less a liquid nitrogen system which would cost all the kidneys of their families put together?



Actually, a basic liquid (water) cooling system costs only Rs. 2,400. And cheap quality air cooling around 2,200. Below that there are different varieties of air cooling, with cheaper than cheap stuff available. But all that is usually for the 4GHz range, which itself should be enough for most people.


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually, a basic liquid (water) cooling system costs only Rs. 2,400. And cheap quality air cooling around 2,200. Below that there are different varieties of air cooling, with cheaper than cheap stuff available. But all that is usually for the 4GHz range, which itself should be enough for most people.



Correct, but if you read my post again, you'll see I was referring to the cooling apparatus required to reach the 6.3GHz mark, not the mainstream coolers used for hitting 4GHz.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

For that u need LN2, and also u need to be filthy rich


----------



## amitash (Nov 27, 2008)

LN2 cooling can never be used for day to day computing


----------



## nvidia (Nov 27, 2008)

How it performs at stock is what really matters to most people.. I dont care if it can go till 6 or 7. Just shows the capabilities of the architecture. But in the real world, i dont understand its purpose.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Did anyone checked this:
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2375/218928nt3.th.png

It doesn't matter what the clock speed is. At 1.9V it requires enormous amount of power! The performance-per-watt theory fails here which AMD been yelling ever since Core 2 Duo launched.
But i still hope the new Phenom II will bring some competition for Core i7 desktop variant. But so far Intel is a clean dominator.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

nvidia said:


> How it performs at stock is what really matters to most people.. I dont care if it can go till 6 or 7. Just shows the capabilities of the architecture. But in the real world, i dont understand its purpose.


Not really. If that was so, then AMD Athlon X2 would be ruling the lower end market now. But thats not the case, since people want headroom for performance improvement.


keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Did anyone checked this:
> *img230.imageshack.us/img230/2375/218928nt3.th.png
> 
> It doesn't matter what the clock speed is. At 1.9V it requires enormous amount of power! The performance-per-watt theory fails here which AMD been yelling ever since Core 2 Duo launched.
> But i still hope the new Phenom II will bring some competition for Core i7 desktop variant. But so far Intel is a clean dominator.


+1


----------



## nvidia (Nov 28, 2008)

I really don't think the Deneb will be a serious competitor for the Corei7.. Should be better than the older Intel Quads that are available now..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2008)

nvidia said:


> I really don't think the Deneb will be a serious competitor for the Corei7.. Should be better than the older Intel Quads that are available now..




may be in multitasking corei7 can outperform the DENEB , but DENEB is really meant for gaming and only gaming .

corei7 proc are now equal to the c2duoE8400/8500 in GAMING


DENEB is not a competitor to any Intel processor on COMPUTING
DENEB is designed for the gamers for the future games

Processor needed for games to run efficient



higher edition of DENEB has 6MB of L2cache & 8MB of L3cache
the ordinary edition has 4MB L2cache & 6MB of L3cache
very higher "HYPER TRANSPORT" bandwidth 2000-3000 mhz
45nm architecture
Designed to run the gaming & graphics applications


DENEB USES BOTH THE DDR2 AND DDR3 modules [ happy in price matters]

* good news DENEB is launching in JANUARY 09

*www.overclockersclub.com/news/23426/
*


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

nvidia said:


> I really don't think the Deneb will be a serious competitor for the Corei7.. Should be better than the older Intel Quads that are available now..




NOt shud be, is better than present C2Q.

But it depends on the DDR3 MEM as AMD CPU's depend a lot on the MEM and timings which help increase bandwidth more than INTEL


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

AFAIK core i7 gives a big performance boost in gaming in crossfire or SLI configs
EDIT: heres the source: *www.guru3d.com/article/core-i7-multigpu-sli-crossfire-game-performance-review/6

As u can see for crossfire/SLI users this procy is gamers heaven..At a resolution of 1600x1200 it gives roughly anywhere between 20-40% increase in performance for 4870 cf...HUGE improvements for 4870x2 cf


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

seriously in application terms and multitasking performance "corei7" can beat 


remember DENEB is for gaming it actually has higher clock speed everything made for gaming . corei7 will never beat DENEB in gaming 

Deneb performance is twice the power E8500 in gaming !!!


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

^Dont count your chickens before they hatch...we have to play the wait and watch game



> Of course the one number to rule them all. What kind of an effect does X58 have on the 3DMark vantage score ? Well have a look. For each card/setup I also included the results taken on the Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz platform.
> 
> So the 3-way SLI GeForce GTX 280 based X58 system gives back a P score of ~25000 points whereas the same 3-way setup on a 3.0 GHz Core 2 Duo 680i based system gives back only 12219 points.


Theres twice the performance for you albeit on a very high end setup...same source as before

EDIT: Also at higher resoultions games are really more gpu dependent than CPU...If u further read that article you will see that an i7 965 OCd to 3.7Ghz is barely an improvement in gaming over stock


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, anybody who ignores multitasking is a big a$$.

Unless AMD does something to match intel's 2 threads per core ability, it would be at a great risk of loosing even more market share.


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

2 phenom 2s are listed...


> After posting the story, we came across some additional information from several sources. It seems the site has jacked up the prices by about 10 percent over the MSRP. Coupled with traditionally high prices in Australia, it is likely the retail price in the US will end up about 25 percent lower than the $350/300 list price we reported. We don't have any exact numbers, and as we already said, it's a bit too early to have any at the moment. However, if the new Phenoms really do end up priced at $265 for the 940 model and $225 for the 920, they could become a tempting alternative to Intel's quad-core offer.


*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10665&Itemid=1

265$ for the high end one is a very tempting offer but assuming they perform quite a bit slower than the i7-920 i wouldnt mind spending 30$ more for it as an upgrade lasts a long time...However AMD does have the advantage of AM2+ and ddr2 compatibility..now i wonder how a phenom 2 performs on that setup though...its bound to be lower than the AM3/ddr3 counterparts...This makes it all the more clear that deneb is not here to compete with nehalem but to compete with the C2Qs and as usual they are a generation behind intel.

EDIT: Seems like AMD found out again and took those prices down.

UPDATE: Someone managed to get a screenshot of that site
source: *forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=357110

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/465/1227645579bb1e93b7d9ye5.jpg
Prices are in AUD


----------



## nvidia (Nov 29, 2008)

@damngoodman999: I dont think the Deneb will beat the i7 in anyway.. 
Considering the i7 gives about 20% increase in gaming performance, the Deneb will have to give more than 35% improvement in gaming performance over the current AMD processors to beat i7...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2008)

*No way that 125w processor is not launched by the AMD they just discontinued , for that they are launching "22XXX series and phenom FX series" *


these processor on 56w running & prices are heavily cut down due to forward launch of corei7 processor 



ya i am sure that DENEB is not the competitor for core i7 but in terms , the deneb processor is made on the request for gaming titles

Two processor on the 22XXX series and 2 proc on the FX series 
..... the FX series is only the OCing processor with the water cooled model which takes u to the 6 & above core GHz


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

now i will have 2 computers. One for gaming and other for applications. Will be fun


----------



## nvidia (Nov 29, 2008)

The FX CPUs will be insanely expensive. They wont stand a chance against high end Nehalem... The competition lies in the low end - mid range processor market.. If Deneb is priced at around 200$ (see post#41) and even if its 15-20% slower than the i7 920, it will be worth buying..



> now i will have 2 computers. One for gaming and other for applications. Will be fun


lolz


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

But the prices were supposed to be 299$ starting AFAIK.


----------



## amitash (Nov 30, 2008)

^if thats so no one will prefer denebs over nehalems


----------



## akiso (Nov 30, 2008)

when are we expecting them to release it?


----------



## amitash (Nov 30, 2008)

^Jan 09


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 30, 2008)

However, all the prices of all the models are between 200$-350$ as I once read


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2008)

300-350$ will be too much.. The low end Nehalem 920 can be overclocked to beat the higher end Nehalem 940..


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay letz take it like this, AMD releasing 3 CPUs in Jan.

1st @ 249$
2nd @ 279$
3rd @ 329$

Then the third one will fe a Black Edition with Unlocked colck multiplier capable of better OCing than Nehalem in it's budget, the i920 which retails for 299$ ATM


----------



## nvidia (Dec 1, 2008)

$329 is pretty good.. But when they come out, the prices of i7 will fall down to about 250-275$..


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Of which one, i920 rite, the rest i940 and 9650 extreme are outta the hands of us NORMAL people


----------



## nvidia (Dec 2, 2008)

The 920 is a very good overclocker.. You can overclock it and make it better than the 940 with stock heat sink.. So AMD processors will have to be cheaper than 920 to survive in the market..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

I heard AMD is also releasing a low end AM2(+) only version of 45nm Deneb.
*Its called AMD Athlon X4, clocked at 2.8GHz, with 512KBx4 L2 cache and NO L3 CACHE.*

Could this possibly be the budget overclocking AMD CPU everyone is hoping for ?


----------



## amitash (Dec 2, 2008)

^source please


> The 920 is a very good overclocker.. You can overclock it and make it better than the 940 with stock heat sink.. So AMD processors will have to be cheaper than 920 to survive in the market..


Yup it IS a great overclocker, now ive overclocked mine more than the 1000$ i7 965 extreme at 3.32Ghz on stock cooler with <80C temps which ive heard is really good for it


----------



## nvidia (Dec 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I heard AMD is also releasing a low end AM2(+) only version of 45nm Deneb.
> *Its called AMD Athlon X4, clocked at 2.8GHz, with 512KBx4 L2 cache and NO L3 CACHE.*
> 
> Could this possibly be the budget overclocking AMD CPU everyone is hoping for ?


Yeah its codenamed "Propus" and its coming out in Q1 '09. Even the Phenom 920 will be AM2+ and its coming out in Jan with 2MB L2 and 8MB L3 cache.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 3, 2008)

Well firstly there will be 2 CPUs AM2+ in Jan.

AM3 will come in Feb-March with 9xx and 8xx quad-core series

Propous wil come later by April-June


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 4, 2008)

AMD will not be able to touch Intel's market (and abilities) by any means. Their not-so-phenomenal processors were a failure, I won't even go into the joke they labelled tri-core.

Once i7 920's price comes down to an acceptable (read: Indian mainstream) range, it will annihilate most processors from the mainstream market. It's tickling the $1000-ish QX9770 for God's sake!

AMD will sit and watch it's processors die on store shelves, whether it's Denebs of Phenebs, it won't matter.

And for those AMD fanboys screaming AMD will be better for this better for that, let's wait a little. I'm sure the performance charts in the last two years or so has spoken volumes about the capabilities of Intel vs AMD (Phenom 9950 vs QX9770? 6400X2 vs the E8600?), and that is not going to change. I know a lot of people now will scream that the QX9770 is way more costly than the most expensive AMD processor and that AMD beats Intel in the value/price ratios, but that's a pathetic lie too. Intel beats the holy cr.ap out of AMD even in mid, mid-low end and mid-high segments.

Nehalem will EAT Deneb.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

DOn't be TOO SURE


----------



## nvidia (Dec 4, 2008)

> Nehalem will EAT Deneb.


Deneb was never designed to compete with the Nehalem. And its quite obvious that they wont be able to beat it. The low end Nehalem beats the QX9770 which was the best processor before Nehalems were released. And its less than half the price of the QX9770. The problem with AMD is that they're one step behind Intel.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

I wud luv to see 2.3Ghz Deneb OC to 3.6Ghz(easy, proven) beating the 3.2Ghz i965 Extreme


----------



## nvidia (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Sadly, you wont get to see that happen.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

Y not eh?
It's already happened, I've seen the CPU-Z screenshots too.
And it was @4Ghz with some 1.414VCore


----------



## nvidia (Dec 4, 2008)

What cooling?


----------



## sonicspeed (Dec 5, 2008)

phenom 2 official launch

*www.techtrance.net/2008/12/pc-hardware-news/amd-phenom-ii-official-on-8th-january-2009/


----------



## amitash (Dec 5, 2008)

> Y not eh?
> It's already happened, I've seen the CPU-Z screenshots too.
> And it was @4Ghz with some 1.414VCore


 Yea so the AMD users will run at 4ghz and intel users just leave theirs at stock? i dont think so...Core i7s can be OCd too u know...heres the i7-920 at 4.1Ghz  on AIR cooling...but what really matters is that most normal end-users dont overclock at all so its the stock speed that matters and AMD doesnt cut it...They can only look at the VFM sector


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^Yeah, with 1.5V+ Vcore, the chip wud be fried!


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 5, 2008)

AMD should shut down its processor division. Or use a logo that emphasizes "Only 1 generation behind Intel".


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 5, 2008)

Achieving high clock speeds alone doesnt mean getting good speed as the actual measure of speed is the time taken to execute an instruction, so higher clock speeds donot necessarily mean more speed.


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 5, 2008)

^ So true. Intel has proved that time and time again. The pathetic Athlon 6400+ X2 runs at 3.2GHz stock, and the Intel E8600 runs at 3.33 GHz stock. Although the Intel make runs only 1.33GHz faster, the difference in speed and performance is like a Premier Padmini vs. a Porsche Carrera GT.


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 5, 2008)

OK guyz see this related article can be found here

Phenom II runs Crysis at 6.2GHz


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, was reading this rite now and saw it here, SWEET


----------



## satyamy (Dec 6, 2008)

my Vendor says Corei7 will soon be cheaper around this April

so i think Corei7 is worth


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^cause INTEL is not going to make any processor for the LGA 775 sockets , so the corei7 will be soon cheap @ the END od march/09 .

Since AMD marketing and distributorship in INDIA is poor , AMD will never beat INTELs processor corei7

jan/09 the corei7 920 @ cost of 15k , the only doubt is motherboard price ??

AMD "DENEB" will be the only competitor to the core2quad .......


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 6, 2008)

if corei7 920 @ 15k, then it will take time to get mainstream in India, for limits of budget.


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 6, 2008)

And once it comes down to about 10,000-ish in about 6-7 months (which it will), it will be the highest selling processor of all time.

All those cheap-as.s ads on Times, Hindu by nukkad shopkeepers will also say "equipped with the Core i7 920, so you can blow away all competition".

Be patient, and watch the market.


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 6, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> And once it comes down to about 10,000-ish in about 6-7 months (which it will), it will be the highest selling processor of all time.
> 
> All those cheap-as.s ads on Times, Hindu by nukkad shopkeepers will also say "equipped with the Core i7 920, so you can blow away all competition".
> 
> Be patient, and watch the market.


Highest selling proccy of all time? U gotta be kidding


----------



## amitash (Dec 6, 2008)

> ^^^Yeah, with 1.5V+ Vcore, the chip wud be fried!



Thats because the person who reviewd over there had set his voltage to "auto"...people have OCd their i7s to anywhere between 3.7-4.0Ghz with voltages of around 1.28 to 1.34v which is in the safe margin as intel announced that 1.375v should be the maximum safe limit


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

^^Nobody's done that, proof?

On the oder hand, for AMD's wonder OC, there is


----------



## amitash (Dec 6, 2008)

^heres one *www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1831_8.html ..lookin for more...research bfore you post dude
EDIT: heres another but at 1.27v *benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=254&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=4

You can google for the rest..


----------



## hellgate (Dec 8, 2008)

@comp@ddict  i've run my i7 920 @ 3.5GHz @ 1.2v vcore for benching and it ra just fine.no probs.


----------



## amitash (Dec 8, 2008)

^see more proof....waiting for my TRUE to get lga 1366 brackets and im hopin for 3.8+


----------



## hellgate (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^   r u getting a new tru or getting the brackets only?
i own a CM Hyper48 (LGA775),cud u tell me from where i cud get the brackets so that i can use it wit ma i7?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay okay proof enug, but we can't SAY NO TO DENEB even b'fore we've actually tested it.


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Deneb will be exciting for sure, as are all new things in the computing world. The question is will it able to reign supreme? Hell no. It's not i965 Extreme class, not even i920 class probably.

I have doubts if it will be able to even *match* the performance of the previous generation Q9775/Q9770/QX9650 processors. If that holds true, sadly then, Deneb will be two generations behind Intel at the time of launch.

New tagline for AMD? "2 generation old technology inside. Enjoy yesterday's technology today!


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 8, 2008)

AMD is rolling out a 3.0 GHz Phenom II for $275 and a 2.8 GHz version for $235. The chips are expected to appear in systems at the Consumer Electronics Show in January as reported by eetimes


----------



## amitash (Dec 8, 2008)

> ^^^ r u getting a new tru or getting the brackets only?
> i own a CM Hyper48 (LGA775),cud u tell me from where i cud get the brackets so that i can use it wit ma i7?



Making my own brackets (or my dads making them for me)
See an update in my review you wont like it.


> AMD is rolling out a 3.0 GHz Phenom II for $275 and a 2.8 GHz version for $235. The chips are expected to appear in systems at the Consumer Electronics Show in January as reported by eetimes



Too close to the i7-920 imo


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 8, 2008)

thats sad news coz even core i7 920 is expected to cost about $280.
Lets see what happens. Even than i7 can outperform the 3GHz phenom for reasons of its internal architechture.


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Core i7 920 FTW!


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 9, 2008)

strange comment, but thats true, speed is a mixture of clock cycles and processor architechture.
Not just the GHz rating.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, not jus Ghz, oderwise a 3Ghz Phenom and 3Ghz Nehalem wud be same perfor


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Update:AMD's Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition revealed


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2008)

4T7 said:


> Update:AMD's Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition revealed




i think its cheaper than the 6400+ ??


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 10, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> i think its cheaper than the 6400+ ??


Yes and it can beat all Core 2 Duos after OC


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 10, 2008)

4T7 said:


> Yes and it can beat all Core 2 Duos after OC



Absolutely amazing for an upcoming processor, that it beats a processor range which is a generation old, and that too WITH OVERCLOCKING! Lol, that's what I call being "updated to the hilt"........

Moreover, those enthusiastic faggots at Fudzilla are comparing it with the E8200 and the E8400 (ahem, some cases). Whateva happened to the E8500 (which clocks to 4.7GHz avg.) and E8600 (6.7GHz record holder with Kingpin)?........... Where does that pile of red cra.p stand when compared to these two?

Fastest dual my as.s, it's another pathetic "let's have a sub 3.0GHz processor and sell it with crappy lies" attempt from AMD.


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 10, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> Absolutely amazing for an upcoming processor, that it beats a processor range which is a generation old, and that too WITH OVERCLOCKING! Lol, that's what I call being "updated to the hilt"........
> 
> Moreover, those enthusiastic faggots at Fudzilla are comparing it with the E8200 and the E8400 (ahem, some cases). Whateva happened to the E8500 (which clocks to 4.7GHz avg.) and E8600 (6.7GHz record holder with Kingpin)?........... Where does that pile of red cra.p stand when compared to these two?
> 
> Fastest dual my as.s, it's another pathetic "let's have a sub 3.0GHz processor and sell it with crappy lies" attempt from AMD.


Oh yes 6.7ghz without any stability tests


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Good point there, but it still doesn't change the fact that the E8600, overclocked to 4.5GHz stably (Click here) is a dual core which any red pile of fecal matter can't touch (let alone beat). 

When comparing them at stocks, the E8600 is once again the fastest dual core out there, and it will be so forever I guess. Too bad, AMD and its fanboys just won't accept the truth, but the good part is it still doesn't change the truth. They'll yell in excitement that a Phenom II Quad Core can overclock to 6.3GHz with liquid nitrogen cooling. Very exciting indeed! Or an unreleased upcoming AMD processor is going to match, and "sometimes" beat the performance of a rank 4/rank 3 c2d processor gone by, i.e. the E8200 and E8400. Even more exciting!

We have overclocking in the Pentium world too, and funny thing, a damned Celeron overclocks better than the Phenom II then....

Take a look everybody. *Here are the world frequency records*. Obviously these are not 24/7 prime stable, but it shows what that overclocking point for Intel processors can be. We're talking overclocking here, and.............red is eaten.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 10, 2008)

As of now even overclocked AMD processors cant beat little less oveclocked Intel processors, until AMD changes architecture of their processor to more speedy one's. Lets see what AMD does..


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 10, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> ^ Good point there, but it still doesn't change the fact that the E8600, overclocked to 4.5GHz stably (Click here) is a dual core which any red pile of fecal matter can't touch (let alone beat).
> 
> When comparing them at stocks, the E8600 is once again the fastest dual core out there, and it will be so forever I guess. Too bad, AMD and its fanboys just won't accept the truth, but the good part is it still doesn't change the truth. They'll yell in excitement that a Phenom II Quad Core can overclock to 6.3GHz with liquid nitrogen cooling. Very exciting indeed! Or an unreleased upcoming AMD processor is going to match, and "sometimes" beat the performance of a rank 4/rank 3 c2d processor gone by, i.e. the E8200 and E8400. Even more exciting!
> 
> ...


Well I think su should see this


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Nice, speeds above 3.0Ghz. So red is "revealing" the 10.5 architecture in June..... It's anybody's guess that commercial availability will be a few months after that.

Oh by the way, Intel will take a "few" steps ahead too! And AMD can catch up/try to match in.....................Q2 2011?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 10, 2008)

^^Mostly they will catch up in 2011 with Fusion(IF they survive in the market till then). But Intel Larrabee will be out before Fusion.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 10, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> ^ Good point there, but it still doesn't change the fact that the E8600, overclocked to 4.5GHz stably (Click here) is a dual core which any red pile of fecal matter can't touch (let alone beat).
> 
> Fastest dual my as.s, it's another pathetic "let's have a sub 3.0GHz processor and sell it with crappy lies" attempt from AMD


Its definitely a good upgrade for people having slower x2's  and its not intend to fight faster core 2 duo, understand that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, AMD's new Xw 7750 2.7Ghz competes with the PentiumDualCore E5300 2.6Ghz


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2008)

Phenom II X4 940 @ 275 $ Beats Core i7 920@284$.Also both overclockable by 1GHz.1-Phenom II X4 940@275 $ roughly ties in performance with Corei7  920@284$.2-But the Motherboard for AMD is way cheaper than the X58 For INTEL.3-DDR3 used by Core i7 is 3 times more expensive than DDR2 used by AMD.4-Phenom X4 is backward compatible it work with All AM2+ and also most AM2 boards  also both r equally overclockable by 1GHz.Phenom II from 3 to 4 GHz and core i7 from 2.66 to 3.7 GHz.So only an as*h*le will buy a Nehalen Ci7 920.

I find many of user in threads write WOW corei7 is gr8 CPU my GOD intel is gr8.Intel customer ki watt lag de di


----------



## GauravCJ (Dec 12, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Phenom II X4 940 @ 275 $ Beats Core i7 920@284$.Also both overclockable by 1GHz.1-Phenom II X4 940@275 $ roughly ties in performance with Corei7  920@284$



^ Good joke indeed! Have a look at *this*. Phenom II X4 940 barely beats the Core2Quad Q9550 in most games. Not so phenomenal...........as usual.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 12, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Phenom II X4 940 @ 275 $ Beats Core i7 920@284$.Also


 
gr8 joke dood.
btw do u hav any bench links to substantiate ur claim???


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 12, 2008)

I can say one thing, wait till Feb, to know who wins and by how much and by what price.

But u only caught a part of the post, what about this:


> But the Motherboard for AMD is way cheaper than the X58 For INTEL.3-DDR3 used by Core i7 is 3 times more expensive than DDR2 used by AMD.4-Phenom X4 is backward compatible it work with All AM2+ and also most AM2 boards also both r equally overclockable by 1GHz.Phenom II from 3 to 4 GHz and core i7 from 2.66 to 3.7 GHz.So only an as*h*le will buy a Nehalen Ci7 920.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> ^ Good joke indeed! Have a look at *this*. Phenom II X4 940 barely beats the Core2Quad Q9550 in most games. Not so phenomenal...........as usual.




Sorry miss the title "PERFORM ROUGHLY EQUALS THE PERFORMANCE OF CORE i7 920@2.66 Ghz.

Please read carefully and understand which one is better option with value for money consider all things



> Phenom II4 940 is behind both Ci7 920 and C2Q 9650(3 Ghz 12MB cache).But the difference is not too much.only in 3D rendering and  video encoding  did Ci7 increase he gap significantly  bcoz of HT.After launching X4 940 AMD will launch the DDR3 version of this CPU called X4 945.This will be 5% faster than 940 and will therefore decrease the gap even more -equal to  C2Q 9650.Also this AMD CPU is cheaper then both competing INTEL CPUS + motherboard for phenom II is 100$  cheaper than Ci7 boards.So add the cost also.The price of Ci7 is OK But the boards are fu**king expensive also Phenom overclocks to 4Ghz on air which Ci7 can't -only 3.7 to 3.8Ghz.
> 
> Now if ur CPU 5-10% faster then paying 10$ extra
> and for motherboard 100$ extra  and 100$ extra for RAM(i m not fool intel do every time same thing increase the chipset cost and introduces new technology to force to vendor or giving  the commission )
> ...





comp@ddict said:


> I can say one thing, wait till Feb, to know who wins and by how much and by what price.
> 
> But u only caught a part of the post, what about this:



yes which paragraph is not clear to u


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude the phenom II X4 940 is 3.0Ghz AM+ socket 125V+ , the architecture is fantastic no more bugs and clear way of processing enthusiast ." DDR2 memory controller"

mostly designed for the Gaming architecture . So surely it can beat the C2QuadQ9550

But coming to the AMD's DDR3 controller where only AM3 boards are being lesser compared X58 boards but , the performance way Corei7 will be the Best even in gaming .

Most of the games are recommending now corei7 processor , but only thing in INTEL's is [god damn price]


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

You cant know what to believe untill the phenom 2s actually come out...The gaming performance there is not surprising at all...It was expected that phenom 2 will be close to the i7s on this score....Im waiting to see benchmarks like super pi, sandra, cinebench etc...Also as games get more and more multithreaded the i7 will keep increasing its gaming performance...I also want to see crossfire and SLI performance..The i7s give anywhere between 30-60% increase in multi GPU configs.

*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3721
If thats to be believed then the core i7s are 10s faster in super pi!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know whether to laugh at you or pity you. "Gaming architecture" wtf ?
If AMD equals intel in gaming and looses everywhere else, its "gaming architecture" ?

Intel = 8 threads, AMD = 4 threads. That alone makes most of the difference in performance, and I am yet to see a guy who says that he runs only 4 threads maximum on his CPU.

Multimedia - another area which matters. Again AMD looses out. Why does the maker of "native" quad core CPUs have difficulty in tasks its Athlon X2s were considered UBER at during their time ?

Now AMD Bulldozer may beat Nehalem. So what ? You think they would compete with Intel's next architecture, the 32nm Sandy Bridge ?

And remember that AMD is always behind Intel when it comes to manufacturing process. Intel again makes more profits than AMD and AMD is yet to come up with a "realistic" reply to Atom.

In a nutshell: *INTEL IS DOMINATING*

The max AMD can do is make chipsets for Intel Nehalem CPUs which would atleast generate *some* income for AMD. But if that is done, nobody would buy the 4-way crossfire capable 790FX Chipset.

And perhaps AMD can bring out a new line of mobile CPUs faster than Intel does and try something to get the upper hand in laptop segment using its 780G+SB710 mobos.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 14, 2008)

^^+1
There is no question about "waiting" until they come out. Nehalem will be faster than Deneb and Deneb doesn't stand a chance. Period. 


> Im waiting to see benchmarks like super pi, sandra, cinebench


Don't even expect Deneb to come close to the i7s. Benchmarks like Cinebench are mainly dependent on multiple threads. Nehalem has 8, Deneb has 4. I wont be surprised if Nehalem is twice as fast as Deneb in those benchmarks involving multi-tasking.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 14, 2008)

its taking 20.515s to complete Spi 1M.and deneb is gonna come close to i7's perf???wat a joke.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 14, 2008)

^^And that is after overclocking it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^And that is after overclocking it


What ?  AFTER overclocking ? 
Then _before_ overclocking ?


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

^25s before OC...looks sad but that was an engineering sample...still dont xpect miracles from deneb...


> Don't even expect Deneb to come close to the i7s. Benchmarks like Cinebench are mainly dependent on multiple threads. Nehalem has 8, Deneb has 4. I wont be surprised if Nehalem is twice as fast as Deneb in those benchmarks involving multi-tasking.



What about core to core performance? like the cinebench 1-cpu benchmark


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

X2 7750 is exciting, but at stock it sucks competing with the 2.6Ghz E5300 only.
However, it has superb OC, well done AMD.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't know whether to laugh at you or pity you. "Gaming architecture" wtf ?
> If AMD equals intel in gaming and looses everywhere else, its "gaming architecture" ?
> 
> Intel = 8 threads, AMD = 4 threads. That alone makes most of the difference in performance, and I am yet to see a guy who says that he runs only 4 threads maximum on his CPU.
> ...





Xcuse me I just said DENEB phenom 2  only competitor to Intel core2Quad , 

Gaming Architecture  -  Its like Intel pentium 4 was beaten by Athlon in gaming & graphics , since with the lower clock speeds versus of 2 processors .


And everyone cannot buy the corei7 insanely priced MOBO + CPU for 30K . those who want atleast to game with the help of the some processor & good gpu means

AMD's AM2+ Phenom 2 940 3Ghz 45nm processor would be help full for the budget gamers .

AMD AM2+ phenom2 940 is launching in Jan/09 = price $199 may be lesser on that date


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

> AMD AM2+ phenom2 940 is launching in Jan/09 = price $199 may be lesser on that date


This is AMD's saving grace, the price


----------



## amitash (Dec 15, 2008)

What if the budget core i7 comes in placed at sth like 220$? It will be the same story all over again if that happens anytime soon


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2008)

amitash said:


> What if the budget core i7 comes in placed at sth like 220$? It will be the same story all over again if that happens anytime soon




Ya then think about the motherboard & DDR3 RAM 

getting corei7 + X58mobo + DDR3 ram 4GB => 16000 + 16000 + 6800 = 38800/- insanely priced , but i agree the performance will be boost 

AMD Phenom 2 940 3Ghz + AM2+ mobo + 8 GB DDR 2 800Mhz => 8700 or not correct but distributor told will be with in 10K + 4000 + 5200

17000/-

21800/- will be more for the corei7 Rig

We can buy 2 X 4850 make cross fire with superb motherboard. 

with 40K budget !

Intel is very good architecture and superb in processor now a days , but when concentrated on the gaming the processors and motherboard are insanely priced 
Even we can buy the Spider platform from the AMD With Quad GPU's . 

the reviews says that AMD phenom 940 will be the best bet for the gaming with good clock speed 3Ghz & 45nm for OCing

One more thing Most of the Application will not use 8 threads @ processing may be future application could enhance the performance of the Corei7


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2008)

I think Deneb has a future for mainstream and budget gamers.


----------



## amitash (Dec 15, 2008)

> Ya then think about the motherboard & DDR3 RAM



Im talkin about the entire setup...consider a budget core i7..its called core i5 at around 10k, a P-55 chipset mobo due to be out sometime in april-may at another 10k and 3GB DDR3 RAM getting cheaper and cheaper at around 5k? see my core i5 news thread for benchmarks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2008)

Corei5 has a future yes


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Phenom II 940 3GHz OCed to 4200MHz on air


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya then think about the motherboard & DDR3 RAM
> 
> getting corei7 + X58mobo + DDR3 ram 4GB => 16000 + 16000 + 6800 = 38800/- insanely priced , but i agree the performance will be boost
> 
> ...



+1 i mention already Here



4T7 said:


> Phenom II 940 3GHz OCed to 4200MHz on air


thank for link i mention in thread Here


Yup I find there i talk about architecture and promoting again useless technology thing of Intel i will back to prove who is better for us after my exams over wait


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

4T7 said:


> Phenom II 940 3GHz OCed to 4200MHz on air



GO AMD, bet i7 920 can't do that huh!


----------



## amitash (Dec 19, 2008)

^No it cant...lets see if it beats the i7-920 at its max air OC...4.0-4.1Ghz...i dont think so...



> They managed to push the Phenom II 940 Black to 4200MHz using only a Zalman 9700NT cooler. They claim to have experienced motherboard problems during the benches, and the lack of proper bios support for the new CPU put an end to their overclocking efforts.



Problems i see....lets see how that pans out.



> Compared to the old Phenom 9950, the II shows promise. It averages 20-25 percent higher scores in most tests stock clocked, and oveclocked the gap widens to as much as 50 percent.



20-25% better at stock??...comon the i7 is much better than that.
In their tests they have only compared it with the older AMD procys...
The only benchmark there which can be run on intel procys is cinebench and the score is a lowly 13k...thats not a whole lot faster than intels older quads not even close to the 18k on i7-920 stock and that too its OCd to 3.8Ghz


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 20, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^No it cant...lets see if it beats the i7-920 at its max air OC...4.0-4.1Ghz...i dont think so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Overclocks till now have been performed on boards that don't officially support the phenom II and with beta BIOS, so some scope for improvement is still there


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

Some scope, letz hope that's a big scope


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2008)

*finally AMD phenom II came to price list *


*my.ocworkbench.com/2008/asrock/ASR...I-X4-940-overclocking/Phenom_II_X4-info-1.htm


this is expected price 

AMD phenom 940 & 920 are below 10K inclusive of tax 

AMD announced the 940 & 920 launch date on jan/09 .

AMD phenom 940  is a real competitor to INTEL C2Quad Q9450 & Q9550

*
BENCHMARKS of phenom II 940 *

*www.gameware.ir/phenom2/benchmarks/



*GOOD NEWS to all AMD FANS AMD PHENOM II 940 beats INTEL Core2Quad Q9550 in games Gr8 , price is 7K less than Q9550 & 940 priced @ 9.7K inc VAT 

SAD NEWS it cant beat corei7 940 ,, but in FARCRY 2  - Phenom II 940 beats corei7 940

Its ok we can get =======         AM2+ motherboard + AMD phenom II 940 =  15K

check the gaming benchmarks of the Phenom II 940


*img181.imageshack.us/img181/3724/crysiswarheadwi1.th.jpg


*img355.imageshack.us/img355/3194/deadspace081209153206as4.th.jpg


*img81.imageshack.us/img81/2180/farcry2df7.th.jpg






*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 21, 2008)

so wat he not beat Ci7 see the price difference


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes the phenom 2 will be the budget buyers dream..those benchmarks by the way are already posted in this thread...as i said before deneb cant touch nehalem in the performance sector...see the cinebench score for that...a 3.8Ghz deneb cant touch the 2.66Ghz core i7....AMD will see alot of profits now...unless intel comes out with the core i5 in feb or march or something....I wish there was more competetion to the core i7...that would mean price cuts 

*EDIT: *phenom 2 940 at 9.7k? *WRONG...*The prices listed there are in *pounds.*...thats 280$...the exact same price of the core i7 920 which is around 14k...here in india it will definetly cost 1-2k more so it will be 15-16k...its still cheaper than the core i7 combo though....
phenom 2 940 at 280$ + asus M3A79 deluxe 200$ + corsair 4GB ddr2 800 80$==560$
core i7 920 at 280$ + Gigabyte x58 DS4 240$ +  corsair xms3 3GB--120$==640$

phenom 2 config nearly 100$ cheaper...thats only around 5k difference...


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 21, 2008)

AM3 version of Phenom II would be slightly faster than AM2+


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

^And it needs DDR3 i think


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^And it needs DDR3 i think


Yes and maybe the performance would improve a bit further as AMD is supposed to release a new chipset next year(880G)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitash said:


> *EDIT: *phenom 2 940 at 9.7k? *WRONG...*The prices listed there are in *pounds.*...thats 280$...the exact same price of the core i7 920 which is around 14k...here in india it will definetly cost 1-2k more so it will be 15-16k...its still cheaper than the core i7 combo though....
> phenom 2 940 at 280$ + asus M3A79 deluxe 200$ + corsair 4GB ddr2 800 80$==560$
> core i7 920 at 280$ + Gigabyte x58 DS4 240$ +  corsair xms3 3GB--120$==640$
> 
> phenom 2 config nearly 100$ cheaper...thats only around 5k difference...




yes but that that price is listed before two months & expected , sorry i dint post the lastest price announced for INDIA 

Especially for the AM2+ sockets the AMD decided to lower the price 30%-35% from their previous

The price was listed before the market falls , in december AMD has not official announced the price In indian rates , the certain market rates for INDIAN AMD MARKETING

AM3 sockets controller will be launching APr/09 + AMD phenom FX 2XX series are going to be launched Before 2009 december -  this product price is listed " INSANELY "

1st week of january phenom2 INR rates will be revealed 

*corei7 handles DDR3 ram so not to compare with the DDR2 ram 

DDR3 is high performance controller than DDR2 

Compare corei7 with the phenom FX - 280 .... when they launch

*


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

^Ah but thats the point...by the time the FX-280 is released the 32nm westmere will be released from intel and that will be the new performance standard so everyone will say the fx series is a flop...The point is intel is a generation ahead and currently theres nothing amd can do about it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

Guys, fact remains. Deneb supports only 4 cores, while Nehalem supports 8. Isn't that a good enough reason why Deneb didn't even *touch* nehalem in some areas ?



4T7 said:


> AM3 version of Phenom II would be slightly faster than AM2+



The CPU would be same speed. But the real life performance will differ thanks to HyperTransport 3.0 and higher speed DDR3.



amitash said:


> ^Ah but thats the point...by the time the FX-280 is released the 32nm westmere will be released from intel and that will be the new performance standard so everyone will say the fx series is a flop...The point is intel is a generation ahead and currently theres nothing amd can do about it.



Exactly. AMD needs to release 32nm Bulldozers by christmas 2009 if they want to stay in the fight.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^And it needs DDR3 i think


Yeah, and AMD once said that DDR3 Phenom wud only be a PATHETIC 5% faster I mean WTH!!!!


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

> Exactly. AMD needs to release 32nm Bulldozers by christmas 2009 if they want to stay in the fight.


 +1 i hope they do...that would mean competetion and low prices.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

^^Obviously... and I am now looking for AM3 vs DDR1066 benchmarks. DDR2 1066MHz is supposed to be lower latency than DDR3 1066MHz.

Wonder what HT3.0 has in store.


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

^it is lower latency and i dont think HT3.0 is going to be like PCI-e 2.0...it offers twice the bandwidth but there is no CPU to take advantage of it...IMHO your going to see only about 5-10% increase in performance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

Twice the bandwidth ? Then its definitely worth waiting for.

AMD has promised Motherboards with HT3.0 and SB710 below 100$ soon. I hope we see the same in India by january.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys i guess u forgot that i7 940 is workstation processor. The main stream nehalem is yet to come (Core i5). Core i7 has to be expensive but Core i5 will be cheaper & will have almost same price as of Phenom II. And i m sure that when paired with a P55 or G53 board, it will be under same or rather less than Phenom II. But its a good thing that even Phenom II comes under 10K tag & it still goes head to head with Core i7!


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

^err head to head in what? you mean gaming? thats an obvious result...you might say even the older Q6600 goes head to head with i7 in gaming...the more multithreaded the game the better i7 is going to get example: gta4...in everything else phenom 2 not even close to i7.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2008)

any way i like corei7 cause intel 32nm will be launched after 2009 only 

AMD 32nm is in the hands of IBM , were they don't know when the 32nm will be completed .

corei7 is better for OCing then phenom II , considering all terms X58 mobo should be lesser in few months later .

I always need the fastest computer everyone likes that too . corei7 is now the fastest in games as well as computing .

After 3 months i am sure going to upgrade to corei7 with HD 4850 crossfire


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Guys i guess u forgot that i7 940 is workstation processor. The main stream nehalem is yet to come (Core i5). Core i7 has to be expensive but Core i5 will be cheaper & will have almost same price as of Phenom II. And i m sure that when paired with a P55 or G53 board, it will be under same or rather less than Phenom II. But its a good thing that even Phenom II comes under 10K tag & it still goes head to head with Core i7!


And even better, Corei5 specs are almost ditto to i7!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2008)

There seems to be hardly any difference between Corei5 and Corei7. Differences include:

1. quickpath on mobo not needed by i5 since its built in, unlike i7.
2. Only Dual Channel DDR3.
3. Option of On-Die GPU.
4. Mostly limited to single (physical) CPU per system.
5. LESSER POWER CONSUPTION.

all these appear either trivial ommitions for the end user or actually benificial. BUT....

*6. Core i5 has disabled OverClocking support*

Which means Phenom II would directly compete Core i5 in this respect, AND,

*7. Core i5 STILL has HyperThreading enabled*

Which means at default settings Core i5 would be better than Phenom II.

But yeah, you need to remember that

*8. Core i5 would be much much cheaper compared to Core i5 and most propably Phenom II*

Again giving an edge to Core i5.

But yeah, all this reminds me of the old battles between Athlon X2 4600+ and PD E2160. But Intel and AMD appear to switch places here, as in, intel is cheaper, faster at defaults, better memory strength, lesser (here its ZERO) overclockability, etc.

I would most propably choose PII over Ci5 if Ci5 would have ABSOLUTELY NO WAY of overclocking.

*But fact remains, X58 prices are crashing fast and slipping below X48 levels. I wouldn't be surprised if most people prefer buying Core i7 920 along with a cheap X58 board in the near future when companies milk X58 and reduce it down to simple bare essentials - enabling only simple two card crossfire and having just three DDR3 memory slots to reduce cost, and people wouldn't mind this as long as Core i7 920 hits 4GHz stable on stock or basic air cooling*


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

EDIT: @comp@ddict:no they are not...no tri-channel memory controller in core i5 which is going to reduce performance quite a bit...Also it cant be OCd as high as core i7.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2008)

^^you didn't read my post fully


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

^^lol i didnt read your post at all...i was in the last page thinking it was the last


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

amitash said:


> EDIT: @comp@ddict:no they are not...no tri-channel memory controller in core i5 which is going to reduce performance quite a bit...Also it cant be OCd as high as core i7.



Core i5

TDP ~ 95W
Who cares of Triple Channel, I've see it in action, and Akshay Kumar is better(hehe, I mean it gives barely a difference in performance except in those non-significant tests)


----------



## amitash (Dec 22, 2008)

^at 2.12Ghz core i7 is barely better than core i5 i agree...but if theres no OCing then theres no point.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

2.21 GHz ins the lowest modeland it beats a 3.4GHz Core 2Duo at that speed,so I guess that is a win in itself for Corei5. As of OCing, I bet due to lower TDP and smaller die size, there will be higher OC potential or atleast a higher % increament in performance.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 3. Option of On-Die GPU.



I hope u r not referring it like FUSION or i might be wrong. Please explain!



MetalheadGautham said:


> *6. Core i5 has disabled OverClocking support*



I also read it somewhere, but if that's the case, Intel Core i5 gonna suck big time!!!!!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 24, 2008)

well that's odd that they have opted such a product line, concerning the fact that users now take O.C as default.


----------



## amitash (Dec 24, 2008)

> 2.21 GHz ins the lowest modeland it beats a 3.4GHz Core 2Duo at that speed,so I guess that is a win in itself for Corei5. As of OCing, I bet due to lower TDP and smaller die size, there will be higher OC potential or atleast a higher % increament in performance.



Providing OCing is enabled even then the i5s cannot compare to i7 OCing...purely because the 2.1Ghz model came with a BCLK of 133*16 multiplier...multipler cannot be changed so that means that even if you hit 200 BCLK (Which is very difficult and requires high voltages...max BCLK ever hit on x58 is 215 i think) it will still give you only 3.2Ghz...more realistically people will be looking at something like 170BCLK at which you get 2.7Ghz...the core i7 920 with 170BCLK and intel turno boost gives 3.5Ghz


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, if OCing is not there, very well, GO TO HELL INTEL. Now I m sure I'll buy a Deneb.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

thats still a rumour AFAIK.

But fact remains, intel was not very pleased when lots of people bought ultra-cheap P31 mobos and ultra-cheap E2140 CPUs both with tiny profit margins and started OCing to 3.0GHz


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 25, 2008)

Intel ki watt lagi hui iss time graphics me they r trying to buy Imagination Technology (Just like the brand name of Asustek company is Asus,the brand name of Imagination Technologies is PowerVR).It is very good graphics company-3rd only to Nvidia,ATI.Good  News apple reject intel atom for its next generation  iphone saying its is too power hungry for a mobile iphone and the performance is not gr8 compared to ARM CPUs


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 25, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, if OCing is not there, very well, GO TO HELL INTEL. Now I m sure I'll buy a Deneb.



Yeah, it is really unfortunate if it turns out to be true.But the thing is, very small percent of the people overclock their processor (due to a variety of reasons ranging from lack of knowledge, fear of damage, lack of neccessity etc.) So Intel's (i5)processor will still appeal to a vast majority of the population if it pwns AMD Deneb in Performance/Price.(I hope to God,that it doesn't happen;we need AMD alive and kicking).

Other Gaming/Overclocking/Power Hungry PC enthusiasts would have to go for the previous generation high-end processors(which would witness a considerable fall in prices).


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 25, 2008)

WHOA!! 6.3 GHz?? Man that is a lot!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 25, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah, it is really unfortunate if it turns out to be true.But the thing is, very small percent of the people overclock their processor (due to a variety of reasons ranging from lack of knowledge, fear of damage, lack of neccessity etc.) So Intel's (i5)processor will still appeal to a vast majority of the population if it pwns AMD Deneb in Performance/Price.(I hope to God,that it doesn't happen;we need AMD alive and kicking).
> 
> Other Gaming/Overclocking/Power Hungry PC enthusiasts would have to go for the previous generation high-end processors(which would witness a considerable fall in prices).



Fingers crossed for Deneb.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

AMD FINAL OVERCLOCK WITH LN2 on AMD phenom II 940   6.4Ghz on stable 

3.8 on stock  

4.8 - 5.0Ghz  on 3rd party good cooler  -  Thermalright is tested

5.8 - Water cooled 

PROOF & SOURCE
_______________

*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo356/a64357186/IMG0242A.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm okay with the 3.8Gigs of stock, a good air cooler and 3.6G wud be very sweet spot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD FINAL OVERCLOCK WITH LN2 on AMD phenom II 940   6.4Ghz on stable
> 
> 3.8 on stock
> 
> ...


final OC with LN2 ?
and then you post stock, water, etc ?
where is the LN2 benchmark dude ? you could atleast mention that the image is the LN2 benchmark 

And any price updates ?
Would be glad if somebody converted the P2 940 to rupees after seeing the way i7 925 is priced propotionately with USD.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

check the youtube videos for benchmarks OCing of P2 940


then for the price 

AMD has announced the P2 940 for 13K in indian price that is really crap ., but the indian AMD marketing has not clear with the price but surely below 11K only


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 30, 2008)

As far as I know the new X2 7750 can clock from 2.7 to 3.5Ghz on stock cooler, so we can expect some decent clocks from Phenom II


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2008)

3.8 in stock is insane..i am very much happy with 3.5.
looks like good times ahead


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

4T7 said:


> As far as I know the new X2 7750 can clock from 2.7 to 3.5Ghz on stock cooler, so we can expect some decent clocks from Phenom II


must be competing with E7300 from intel. good for gamers with dual core only games.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phenom X2 7750 only compete with E7300 only , but fails even with the E8200

But considering price 7750 is worth.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

^^YUP, the X2 7750 shud be of the 4k price range or lower AFAIK.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats great. Is it 45W TDP ? And is it true that its a great overclocker ? Doesn't it come at 2.4GHz ?


----------



## amitash (Dec 30, 2008)

let the intel price cuts begin i should say.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 30, 2008)

AMD phenom II 920 ----> priced @ 9k to 10k   => $186

AMD phenom II 940 ----> priced @ 10K to 11K   => $210


Not sure india computer hardwares expected prices , or may be less 


Phenom 2 940  , is severe OCer i want to see the performance of the 940 .

If 940 comes to 8K means surely it will be the HOT PRODUCT like Ati HD 4850 ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

I wud go full out for a X4 920, I think it will be gr8


----------



## amitash (Dec 30, 2008)

^the 940 would be better...only 20$ more ~ 1k...for an upgrade lasting atleast a year i dont think 1k is too unreasonable


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ Plz dont compare Corei7 with DENEB X4 940 


Corei7 is workstation CPU , so what the motherboard price is really insane more than 17000
 & DDR3 Ram  triple channel

Talk about the Budget gamers & seeking minimum performance 

........ think X4 940 + 780G chipset board + DDR2 ----->  17000 = Intel X58 mobo 


Corei7 920 + X58 mobo + DDR 3 3GB ram = 39000 - 40000 , seriously bro any way the intel would upgrade the corei7 with six or seven months then """""""COREi12


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

I personally am waiting for AM3 boards to hit the market.
A good Rs. 6K range 790GX board with CrossFireX and SB750 would be just fine.
But even better would be a SB750/780G AM3 board in 3.5K range.

Phenom II without SB750 is pointless because there is no ACC for overclockers in SB700.

What I look forward to the MOST is *HyperTransport 3.0*


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^ Absolutely

If DDR3 prices drop by April, then I wud go for DDR3 Deneb, or else a 10k Deneb DDR2 procc, a 5k AM3 mobo, 2k 4GB RAM, and rest on a superb gfx card and the works.


----------

